# 95024 - correct billing of units



## ckingery (Mar 23, 2012)

95024 instructs to "specify number of tests".  Some physicians interpret this as meaning they should bill the number of dilutions of each antigen tested (e.g., 20 antigens tested with 4 dilutions of each = 80 units billed), while others bill for the number of antigens tested.  It was my understanding that the number of antigens tested should be reported (e.g., 20 antigens tested = 20 units billed); if several dilutions of the same antigen are tested, 95024 is not the correct code to report.  Thanks, in advance, to anyone that can provide clarification?


----------

